# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Hạt chia là gì ?

## taimaimaipro

*Hạt chia là gì ?*


mua hạt macca ở đâu tại tphcm

mua quả óc chó ở đâu tại tphcm

mua hạnh nhân ở đâu tại tphcm


*Hạt chia* có xuất xứ từ vùng Nam Mỹ, là món ăn ưa chuộng của người da đỏ bản xứ . Vào thập niên 90 đã có một công trình nghiên cứu tại USA để giải thích vì sao người da đỏ có sức khỏe bền bỉ hơn nhờ dùng hạt này thương xuyên. Sau này ở Úc người ta thấy giá trị dinh dưỡng của hạt chia cao nên lấy về trồng nên hiện tại ngoài *hạt chia Mỹ* , còn có *hạt chia Úc.*

Hạt Chia Trắng Và Đen
Cây *hạt chia* rất dễ trồng, là cây thân dầu nên rất ít côn trùng thành ra trồng cây này không cần dùng bất cứ thuốc hóa học nào. Trên thị trường có 2 loại *hạt chia trắng* (cây hoa màu trắng) và *hạt chia đen* (cây hoa màu tím). Cả 2 loại đều cho giá trị dinh dưỡng như nhau.

Cây Chia
*Hạt chia mua ở đâu ?*

Hạt chia trên thị trường có 2 dòng sản phẩm chính là của Mỹ và Úc, các sản phẩm này ở Việt Nam được du nhập theo dạng đóng túi sẵn từ 500 gram cho đến 1 kg. Các sản phẩm này là hàng nhập nên tuốt tuột là tiếng Anh trên bao bì.

Tại *Thảo Mộc Xanh* có đầy đủ các dòng sản phẩm sau :

Hạt Chia Nam Mỹ Hộp 1 kg . Giá : 299.000 vnđ

Hạt Chia South America
Hạt chia Úc gói 1 kg Giá : 380.000 vnđ/kg nhãn *Organic Chia Seeds .*

----------

